# Want a SS. I think?



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

Hi,
I've been lurking around a few cycle forums for a while, but this one seems to be populated by helpful adults, so I've joined! The lurking was prompted by a single fact - I'm fat. Not fat, as inactive, but fat as in I need to do more and frankly, running is boring and killing my knees. They're knackered from having 'got off' too many moving motorcycles, so they don't like impact.

Being pretty much born and bred Cambridge, I'm a life long two wheeler and have had a motley collection of bikes over the years. A Bob Jackson 753 frame with Campag Comp C groupset was probably the peak back in the early 90s, with various Raleigh 'racers' and most recently, a Kona Blast MTB, having punctuated the intervening years.

The Kona has just been Fleabayed. All attempts to roadify it, still leave it feeling like cycling through treacle, so I want to just revert to the modus operandi I use most - Thanks to moving well out of town, this means Cambridgeshire's marvelously underbaked Misguided Busway. It's as flat as a fart and once you're on it, you find a gear and just stay in it.

This lead me to thinking about single speed bikes and more specifically, steel framed SS due to the softer ride. I've test ridden a couple, namely a Quella Trinity (nice, but didn't like the bullhorns or the gearing) and an SE Bikes Draft Lite, which I really liked. So I started Googling and, as any n00b would, confused myself. My question is and god knows, I've taken long enough to get round to it, is:

If you had a self imposed budget of £400, would you buy an off the peg, go second hand, or take this early 90s Raleigh and modify it into a SS? Bear in mind that I'm DIY competent in wood or metal, so the idea of grinding off outdated lugs, etc, is a non issue:



























A penny for your thoughts! 

Cheers,

Russell


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

£400! You can pretty much build the most amazing SS ever with that budget and DIY skills. I shall watch this thread with interest!


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

Blimey! That was a swift reply. Do you think the Raleigh frame from the back of the garage is worth a punt?

I should add that, surfing has shown me a proliferation of far eastern manufactured parts that, no doubt, offer value previously unhinted at when I last built a bike. By the same token, there seem to be so many manufacturers now, that I haven't got a blind Scooby what I'm looking at - Guidance in all aspects will be sought!

Cheers in advance,

Russell


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

russ.will said:


> Blimey! That was a swift reply. Do you think the Raleigh frame from the back of the garage is worth a punt?
> Cheers in advance,
> Russell


If I'm honest I'd start with a road bike frame, but nuts to that, the whole joy of singlespeed is if it feels good do it. I bought my frame for fifty quid from eBay and most of the rest of the parts were bits being chucked out by friends.


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

That's sort of what stuck me about the Raleigh frame. They might have called it an MTB, but it's clearly a road bike with chunky bits attached, nothing more. The top tube is horizontal and the reach to the bars comfortable. The 21.5" frame seems bang on in terms of the 56cm frames I've tried out, but I'm none the wiser as regards to modern frame developments - Are the frames on the likes of (for instance) a Quella One, better for some reason?

Russell


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2012)

That Raleigh has horizontal dropouts, so it is definitely a candidate for single speed conversion, but you'll need to put work in to it.

You'll start by stripping off all the excess geared stuff, and then re-packing the bearings with grease.

Next you'd need to fit a single chainring rather than the triple up front, fit a single speed freewheel to the rear rather than the multispeed, then redish the rear wheel so the two line up. Now you can fit the chain and adjust the chain tension by moving the wheels backwards and forwards in the dropouts.

Now you could do all this very cheaply if you pick and choose your parts carefully, and you'll also learn a lot if you haven't tackled anything like this before.

Saying that, I doubt the bike will ride as nice as a new single speed built on a road frame, but it may possibly be worth it for the fun of the build (if you're in to restoring things) and to see on the cheap if you get along with single speed. It would also make a nice pub bike, or for when you don't want to take your nice bike out.

Alternatively you can get single speed frames from On-One very cheaply (around £100) such as the Pompino and the Macinato. These are good quality frames that will leave you with plenty of cash left over for things such as wheels, drivechain, bars, saddle, fork etc etc. You should be able to build up a very good bike for under £400 on to one of these frames if you are careful and buy good deals.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

I reckon someone will come along and ask what the beast weighs. Ignore that and bung some spacers and a singlespeed thingy on it and see how it feels.

I know very little about frames, but if it feels good to ride then go nuts


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 Nov 2012)

Building can be cheap, but there are hidden costs (or can be).

First, if the frame you have in mind doesn't have horizontal dropouts, it gets tricky. So you need to buy or salvage an old frame... and as buyers learn that there is a demand for these from fixie-builders, prices can be high.

Secondly, you will be buying a new rear wheel, sprocket and (if you are re-commissioning a bike unused for years) quite a few cables and cable outers and so on. Not hugely expensive, but it does add up in little dribs and drabs.

Buying new is attractive if you don't have a frame kicking about. I had one, so i built... but might have bought had I not.

If you like riding that Raleigh frame you have and find the frame geometry pleasant and usable, then it would be a fun place to start.

I left the lugs on mine, although I did have the rear end squashed to 120mm so I didn't need spacers.

I have a passionate hatred of cantilever brakes, but I see your frame looks as if it might accept other types.

Like others, I'm looking forward to seeing what you choose to do. i imagine you'll go for the Raleigh and I think you'll enjoy the result.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

HovR said:


> Alternatively you can get single speed frames from On-One very cheaply (around £100) such as the Pompino and the Macinato. These are good quality frames that will leave you with plenty of cash left over for things such as wheels, drivechain, bars, saddle, fork etc etc. You should be able to build up a very good bike for under £400 on to one of these frames if you are careful and buy good deals.




Oooh, lovely link - I've been thinking of replacing my frame!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

Oh shoot, now I'm thinking of building a whole new bike...


----------



## apb (25 Nov 2012)

£400 you could buy a charge plug, they're cool bikes but do you want something more unique? As they're also popular. That frame is pretty unique (they don't make them like that anymore). I would go for the conversion.

Are they 26" wheels? If so that would be a negative for me as 700c wheels with skinny slick tyres will have less rolling resistance.


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

Chaps, this is fantastic info. I was assuming that I'd dump every single last bit of the doner bike except the frame and forks. I was assuming that I'd grind off the bits that history has rendered irrelevant and get a re-spray, although I will keep the mudguard lugs - This year won't be the last wet year and although I don't mind the rain, a wet bum is a pain in the....

Russell


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh s***, now I'm thinking of building a whole new bike...


Do NOT hang this round my neck!

Russell


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

apb said:


> £400 you could buy a charge plug, they're cool bikes but do you want something more unique? As they're also popular. That frame is pretty unique (they don't make them like that anymore). I would go for the conversion.
> 
> Are they 26" wheels? If so that would be a negative for me as 700c wheels with skinny slick tyres will have less rolling resistance.


I will double check - Like I say, this is all new to me. I think I measured 35cm clearance from the centre of the rear drop outs to the rear brake mounting and a little less to the underside of the fork tube - please excuse terminological inexactitude. I'm happy to dump the forks, if and ONLY if, the frame is worth keeping.

interesting that you mention the Charge Plug - It was on my radar, but much like my hi-fi and scopes, I'm always interested in a solution that delivers more bang for my colonial pound, with a bit of free time expenditure, if it _works_.

Russell


----------



## jim55 (25 Nov 2012)

talking of macianato ,i just built this very recently


----------



## russ.will (25 Nov 2012)

That Macinanto frame gives pause for thought....
Russell


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2012)

russ.will said:


> if and ONLY if, the frame is worth keeping.


 
Is the frame worth keeping? Yes, definitely. Rigid mountain bike frames make great do-it-all bikes. Touring? Stick a rack on the back, no problem. A bit of offroad? Sure, just put the knobbly tires on. Commuting to work? Equip it with mudguards and slick tires and you're set!

But is it worth spending a lot of money on? My personal opinion is probably not. If it were mine, I'd restore it using as much of the original parts as possible, spending money on the parts that will give a major performance increase (i.e. new derailleur and cables, and replacing parts that are worn out such as chain, maybe chainset, freewheel and slick tires). Give the frame a good clean and it'll look like a new bike!

If you were going to build up on to a frame using completely new parts, I'd recommend also using a new frame and then doing up the Raleigh on the cheap - £50 and a bit of work should make it ride like new!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Nov 2012)

russ.will said:


> Do NOT hang this round my neck!
> 
> Russell


 
It's okay, the feeling passed. For me half the reason I even have a single speed is so that I have a bike I can rattle about on without too much concern for looks, mechanicals or rank odour, so having a pretty single speed wouldn't really work for me.

*looks over to wife for chink of light in the shuttered door of N+1 hope*

No, wouldn't work for me.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2012)

russ come across to wellinghorough and try a fixed or a single speed freewheel bike both for sale and less thanyour budget


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2012)

for me it comes down to one simple question....

what is that frame made of? If it is some swoopy Reynolds loveliness, or Tange or Dedaciai, then it is worth investing effort in. If it is plain old unbutted hi-ten "gas pipe" then it ain't. The fact the bike has bolt on wheels as standard suggests it is likely to be the latter rather than any of the former.

If you want to ride a bomb-proof atb urban warrior 'gas pipe' frame, albeit with the odd Chromo tube chucked in, then make it a new one, that rust hasn't slowly been eating, and get something with 700c wheels like a Charge Plug.


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Nov 2012)

Don't want to put you off, but I wouldn't spend money on that frameset. Especially as it is going to be your only bike, (yeah, right).

Seriously, I think you would be disappointed with it, as your first bike; it'll do for a winter hack or town bike if you so feel a need.

An On-One frameset (or similar), & select the parts you want is a much better option, or check out second hand / pre owned bikes.

There are quite often bikes for sale on here, usually because someone wants something of better quality.


----------



## simon.r (26 Nov 2012)

Another vote for a Macinato - lovely frame. On-One's prices seem to go up and down by the day. I suspect that you'll be able to pick up a complete bike for £400 if you wait and keep an eye on their website for the next couple of months, or the frame only is £100 at the moment, which should leave enough to do a complete build within your budget.


----------



## SportMonkey (26 Nov 2012)

I have a Trek Second District and Masi Fixed drop, both lovely (one Alu, one CroMo) and both were £400. The Trek is perfect for a commuter having all the fixing points one might want.


----------



## 4F (26 Nov 2012)

HovR said:


> Alternatively you can get single speed frames from On-One very cheaply (around £100) such as the Pompino and the Macinato.


 
Now I do like the look of that Macinato frame  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Nov 2012)

I'm looking at building a Pompino,It will take tyres up to around 38mm
so it will double up as a rigid mountain bike in s/s mode or put some skinny 23 mm
tyres on and ride it fixed on the road


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2012)

Another vote for the pompino. Good frame, I'll be selling my cotic soul I think and getting another pomp frame for trails and winter riding.


----------



## Manonabike (26 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> £400! You can pretty much build the most amazing SS ever with that budget and DIY skills. I shall watch this thread with interest!


 
You can certainly build a single speed with £400 but not an amazing SS. That's is my guess and based on what it cost me to build mine two years ago.

From memory..... my best recollections are:

Frame - Reynolds 351c in very good condition £60 and that was cheap.
Sandblasting + respraying £100
Brakes + Brake levers + cables £60
Wheels £120
Handlebars + Bar tape + stem + computer = £60
BB + Crankset + SS cog + chain + SPD pedals= £90
Tyres + Tubes = £50
Seatpost + Brooks Team Pro saddle £85
Grand Total = £625 and I don't consider that an amazing SS


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2012)

Not bad at all for the price if it's your size:
http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p...instanleysBikes&utm_campaign=HomepageProducts


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Another vote for the pompino. Good frame, I'll be *selling my cotic soul* I think and getting another pomp frame for trails and winter riding.


dare one ask what size it is?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2012)

Can't remember, I'll have look....but I'm 6ft and its perfect, just my riding needs are rooted in fixed....I got hooked!


----------



## russ.will (26 Nov 2012)

It's nice to come across a forum that's full of genuinely helpful suggestions and it's certainly changed my thoughts. The Raleigh can bide it's time and when ready, get a few pennies spent to bring it back to working order. It'll make a good pub bike, which is mostly what it did 20 years ago. Oh god! It _was_ twenty years ago...

So, I'm liking the look of the On One stuff, the Pompino in particular - Shame they're not doing it in chocolate brown this year. I could see that looking nice with black wheels/chainset and brown leather saddle and bar tape. Still, I must remember it has a job to do, namely sliming my fat butt.

A question or two, if I may trouble you chaps further:
1. What's with the cantilever brake mounts? I thought cantilever brakes had fallen from favour?
2. Sizing. I'm 5' 10", but have a 32" inside leg, with an ape like reach to match. One assumes it's best to buy a frame to suit my legs and then adjust reach with suitable bar and riser?
3. I assume the matching Pompino forks are similarly good value?

Thanks in advance,

Russell


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2012)

Don't know much about the frame, but with drop bars it's difficult to use v-brakes (different length of cable pull from drop bar levers) and caliper brakes can't handle wide tyres so canti's still have a place.


----------



## MacB (26 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Don't know much about the frame, but with drop bars it's difficult to use v-brakes (different length of cable pull from drop bar levers) and caliper brakes can't handle wide tyres so canti's still have a place.


 
Tektro and Cane Creek do drop bar v-brake levers, I think the Tektro version is excellent and I'd always take v's over cantis personally


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2012)

MacB said:


> Tektro and Cane Creek do drop bar v-brake levers, I think the Tektro version is excellent and I'd always take v's over cantis personally


+1


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2012)

My commuter SS has DiaCompe 287V levers and v-brakes so I know it can be done, but if you start adding integrated gears it gets difficult.

I'd say the Vs are more powerful than the cantis on my tourer, but the modulation is better on the canti setup.


----------



## MacB (26 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> My commuter SS has DiaCompe 287V levers and v-brakes so I know it can be done, but if you start adding integrated gears it gets difficult.
> 
> I'd say the Vs are more powerful than the cantis on my tourer, but the modulation is better on the canti setup.


 
Agreed but I thought this was about SS/Fixed, if we're going to be fleshing things out then I'd future proof and go with discs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2012)

a ss pompetamine with drops and cable discs is a nice bike
a ss pompetamine with flats and hydraulic discs is a very nice bike
a fixed pompetamine with flats and bar ends and a hydraulic disc up front anyone?


----------



## simon.r (27 Nov 2012)

russ.will said:


> A question or two, if I may trouble you chaps further:
> 1. What's with the cantilever brake mounts? I thought cantilever brakes had fallen from favour?
> 2. Sizing. I'm 5' 10", but have a 32" inside leg, with an ape like reach to match. One assumes it's best to buy a frame to suit my legs and then adjust reach with suitable bar and riser?
> 3. I assume the matching Pompino forks are similarly good value?


 
1 - V brakes (modern cantis basically) are very good. They make sense on a singlespeed for the reasons listed by others.
2 - Probably, but you may end up with a very long stem and associated barge-like handling. If you're only planning to ride on road you_ may_ get away with an XL frame (which is only 57cm centre to top) which I'd guess would suit your reach better. I wear 34" leg trousers and wouldn't like to go smaller than my XL.
3 - They work well IME and aren't expensive.


----------



## simon.r (27 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> a ss pompetamine with drops and cable discs is a nice bike
> a ss pompetamine with flats and hydraulic discs is a very nice bike
> a fixed pompetamine with flats and bar ends and a hydraulic disc up front anyone?


 
Hmm...that Pompetamine in my garage that barely gets used may get a new lease of life...anyone want to buy an Alfine hub geared wheel?


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Nov 2012)

simon.r said:


> Hmm...that Pompetamine in my garage that barely gets used may get a new lease of life...anyone want to buy an Alfine hub geared wheel?


 
What number of gears, spokes and rim and how much wonga? I am currently converting a Pompino, spaced and have a 8 speed nexus laced onto a Open pro rim, but notice the alfine is a good few grams lighter...


----------



## 4F (27 Nov 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> What number of gears, spokes and rim and how much wonga? I am currently converting a Pompino, spaced and have a 8 speed nexus laced onto a Open pro rim, but notice the alfine is a good few grams lighter...


 
LOL Davywalnuts, worrying about a lighter hub and a few grams given your kebab intake


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2012)

simon.r said:


> Hmm...that Pompetamine in my garage that barely gets used may get a new lease of life...anyone want to buy an Alfine hub geared wheel?


 
May I, by way of second dibs, repeat the question from the esteemed Mr Walnuts who is of course at the front of the queue and thusly gets first dibs.



Davywalnuts said:


> What number of gears, spokes and rim and how much wonga?


----------



## clarion (27 Nov 2012)

russ.will said:


> I
> 1. What's with the cantilever brake mounts? I thought cantilever brakes had fallen from favour?


 
Canti brakes are excellent. Ignore lo-pro versions - go for 'frogleg' style wide ones. They've got much better modulation than any other type of brake, and are dead easy to set up. Oh - and easy to clean the braking faces, too, so you don't gouge your rims with collected flints and grut. Work perfectly with normal brake levers for drops.


----------



## simon.r (27 Nov 2012)

@Davywalnuts and @GregCollins - I'm only thinking out loud at this stage, but I'll get in touch if/when I do decide to sell it. The plan is to rationalise the fleet over Christmas and start to sell off what I don't need.

I do have a Nexus hub geared wheel (26" rim - Mavic 517 I think, but I'd need to check) that is currently sat in my garage. If that's of interest let me know and I'll confirm the spec etc.


----------



## russ.will (3 Dec 2012)

Right, I'm sorry to disappoint, but I sold my soul to the devil and bought a Charge Plug 3.

After sitting down and thinking about it, I realised that my near future is likely to involve a tag along and frankly, I'm not fit enough to do it without at least 3 gears. It seemed sensible to buy a bike with a half decent geared wheelset and gears and then add better SS/Fixed items at a later date, if I fancy.

Also, as much as I love the look of the Pompino, I'd started off with a budget of £300, revised that to £350 when riding the SE Lager Lite and £500 was just a jump too far, considering that I'd need other stuff too - New, lights, helmet, gloves, jacket etc.

I already have two expensive hobbies, so I took a reality check. This way, I can also employ a tactic learned in those hobbies is; Sneaking component upgrades past the wife is easy, compared to single large lumps of expenditure.Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey...

Russell


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Dec 2012)

I'm gonna tell


----------



## russ.will (5 Dec 2012)

Then thank god you you don't frequent Audio/Video or astronomy forums. You don't, do you?


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Dec 2012)

Dammnit! No.


----------



## apb (6 Dec 2012)

Have you got a photo of your new stead?

I have never been on a charge bike but I do like there simple design. even there geared bikes have a understated appearance that I like. they're like the apple of bike design. If that's a good thing.

I've never owned an apple product, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## russ.will (7 Dec 2012)

It only arrived yesterday, but it appears the box was also full of clouds, which I mistakenly let out.

I'll take some over the weekend so you can see.


----------



## russ.will (7 Dec 2012)

Your wish, was my command!
Hope you find the pictures helpful.


----------

